# Sikhism And Intoxicants - Alcohol



## Neutral Singh (Jun 13, 2005)

What is [url="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/religion/sikhreligion.html"]Sikhism[/url]’s standing on drinking alcohol? Is there anything written in [url="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurugranthsahib/gurugranthsahib.html"]Guru Granth[/url] Sahib Ji?

ਸਲੋਕ ਮ: 3 ॥
ਮਾਣਸੁ ਭਰਿਆ ਆਣਿਆ ਮਾਣਸੁ ਭਰਿਆ ਆਇ ॥
ਜਿਤੁ ਪੀਤੈ ਮਤਿ ਦੂਰਿ ਹੋਇ ਬਰਲੁ ਪਵੈ ਵਿਚਿ ਆਇ ॥
ਆਪਣਾ ਪਰਾਇਆ ਨ ਪਛਾਣਈ ਖਸਮਹੁ ਧਕੇ ਖਾਇ ॥
ਜਿਤੁ ਪੀਤੈ ਖਸਮੁ ਵਿਸਰੈ ਦਰਗਹ ਮਿਲੈ ਸਜਾਇ ॥
ਝੂਠਾ ਮਦੁ ਮੂਲਿ ਨ ਪੀਚਈ ਜੇ ਕਾ ਪਾਰਿ ਵਸਾਇ ॥
ਨਾਨਕ ਨਦਰੀ ਸਚੁ ਮਦੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਇ ॥
ਸਦਾ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਹੈ ਮਹਲੀ ਪਾਵੈ ਥਾਉ ॥1॥


Salokh, Mehlaa 3:
One person brings a full bottle, and another fills his cup.

Drinking the sharaab, alcohol, his intelligence departs, and madness enters his mind; he cannot distinguish between his own and others, and he is struck down by his Lord and Master.

Drinking it, he forgets his Lord and Master, and he is punished in the Court of the Lord. Do not drink the false wine at all, if it is in your power.

O Nanak, the True Guru comes and meets the mortal; by His Grace, one obtains the True Wine (of Naam). He shall dwell forever in the Love of the Lord Master, and obtain a seat (i.e. respect) in the Mansion of His Presence. (1)(P. 554, SGGS


----------



## Arvind (Jun 13, 2005)

Aman Singh said:
			
		

> Drinking the sharaab, alcohol, his intelligence departs, and madness enters his mind; he cannot distinguish between his own and others, and he is struck down by his Lord and Master.


I feel, above is equally extendable and applicable to any intoxicant, and not only alcohol.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
The Shabad from Guru Ram Das Ji, you have quoted, is wonderful.

In my view all the translations of this Shabad, I came across up to now, reflect the mind of the translator but not that of Gurdev.

Originally Gurbani is written without a space between two words. Today we find hardly a print without spaces. Sometimes by separating one word from the other, one letter makes the simple Guru's Vaak quite difficult to understand.
The first Vaak of this Shabad is an example of it.  

Let us contemplate each Vaak of this Shabad on Ang 554 from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

*mwxsu BirAw Awix Aw mwxsu BirAw Awie* ]
"maanas bhari-aa aani aa maanas bhari-aa aa-i."
The human being (maanas) is full of pride, this maanas comes filled (occupied) with it.

*ijqu pIqY miq dUir hoie brlu pvY ivic Awie*]
"jit peetai mat door ho-i baral pavai vich aa-i."
By drinking which opinions become distant, fluxing pours in.

*Awpxw prwieAw n pCwxeI Ksmhu Dky Kwie * ]
"aapnaa paraa-i-aa na pachhaan-ee khasmahu Dhakay khaa-i."
One does not recognize his own people and others, is discarded by the omni-intimate.

*ijqu pIqY Ksmu ivsrY drgh imlY sjwie * ]
"jit peetai khasam visrai dargeh milai sajaa-i."
By drinking which the omni-intimate is forgotten, gets punishment reaching his residence.

*JUTw mdu mUil n pIceI jy kw pwir vswie * ]
"jhoothaa mad mool na peech-a-ee jay kaa paar vasaa-i."
One does not come to drink the root of false toxicity whom HE keeps residing across.


*nwnk ndrI scu mdu pweIAY siqguru imlY ijsu Awie * ]
"naanak nadree sach mad paa-ee-ai satgur milai jis aa-i."
Nanak by his grace they receive true toxicity, whom sat Guru comes to meet.

*sdw swihb kY rMig rhY mhlI pwvY Qwau * ]1]
"sadaa saahib kai rang rahai mahlee paavai thaa-o." ||1||
Always live in colors of God, find place in the palace.

--------------

The letter 'kha' means 'akash' or sky. Before recognizing God mind knows only one thing which is omni, all over at once or everywhere. HE, who is everywhere same and equal (sam) like the sky, may be called 'khasam'.
HE is not only everywhere. HE is also within us and intimates up to our deepest core.
That is why the expression omni-intimate is for 'khasam'.

--------------

Many people do not feel intoxicated with a portion of mayic alcohol.
But a little toxicity of pride keeps one away from God.

Guru Ji is singing here about false toxicity of aani (pride of ego) which is the root cause of all toxicities.

Many persons may disagree with the Truth.

Love.


Balbir Singh


----------



## sikhhh (Jun 19, 2008)

I married a girl in India and I am from England. I only have a pint at weekends, or more on holidays. I was surprised how strict she is with alcohol.

As Sikhism prohibits drinking, will this have a more narrow effect of Sikhs concerning relationships, or with friends, as drinking is a culture in England. Or  have a negative effect of Sikhs with Sikhs...

...his intelligence departs - but religions tend to be non-intellectual - one does not have to think about the word i.e because it is written. One does not have to add anything to the holy book.

Non intelligence is more connected to mystism.

and madness enters his mind; he cannot distinguish between his own and others, and he is struck down by his Lord and Master...I believe this may be about perceptions...he cannot distinguish between his own and others...the Sikh religion encourages Sikhs to be more the same!

Sorry about being so deep, but this seems the right forum for depthness.

Will bookmark this post to see later.


----------



## pk70 (Jun 19, 2008)

(quote)...his intelligence departs - but religions tend to be non-intellectual - one does not have to think about the word i.e because it is written. One does not have to add anything to the holy book.
*Religion actually is a big brain exercise, written word is to be understood in context of real life. Understanding the one who has no form is not unintelligent.  Superficial statements about religions are crafted by those who lack depth of spiritual experiences or who do not get reward quickly. What is seen is believing is nothing compare to sculpturing the mind to that state where some reached and enjoyed more than any intellectual can ever.*

  believe this may be about perceptions...he cannot distinguish between his own and others...the Sikh religion encourages Sikhs to be more the same!

*Taking one drink and then stop is not that simple for every one. Many cannot do it, if it is continued even one drink every day, body needs more as biological reasons over time. Guru Shabad is addressed to those who have not only made fun of themselves but also put other members of family in embarrassing position. Guru ji is simply asking do not drink, avoid if you can, what is unintelligent about it? After drinking who can contemplate on Guru Shabad? If one doesn’t believe in it, it doesn’t mater what one thinks about it. Very personal views are amusement of those who harbor them; practically no use for millions who seek HIM  otherwise. It is a process to keep a person clean from any kind of addiction. Let me add one thing more. In Sikhism, family life is praised, in that sex exists; however, KAAM( lust) is prohibited, why?*
*Reasons are clear; a lot of uncomfortable things come back if some one gets into sex to the point of addiction. Uncontrollable sexual strong desire is accepted in the West  a disease; same thing goes with alcoholism. At the end of day, it comes down to addiction. Moderate habits are not for every one as some claim , only they can think they are champion in that. Religions are about masses not for one person. People  are entitled  to have opinions as they wish, reducing religion to unintelligent sounds weird though.*
*So I just wondered how some one can simply say religion is unintelligent?*


----------



## sikhhh (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the answer. I have read it twice, and will read again.

I just wanted to think of a good response.

I am quite spiritual, but what is intellectual to one person may not be intellectual to another person.
Interpretation is not a big brain exercise, I believe it is more about how one chooses to read things, rather then making one into a thinker.

Religion is for the masses...I agree with you on this point.

I was also wondering, what was the context that alcohol and intoxicants were said to be harmful. Was there a lot of disorder at the time - this is an issue in England at the moment as pubs are being allowed to stay open all night. Though alcohol can be banned by the government, I do not feel that there is a respect for Individual freedom of choice in Sikhism, is it not one's health?

Some questions:

Is there some story about drinking, something that happened that turned Sikhism against drinking?

What are the views of the 10 (or 15) gurus on drinking? Were they all aginst drinking?

Which guru was the most against drinking?


----------

